

Don’t Abandon a Marketing Channel Too Soon–Refine Your Message First - femgineer
http://femgineer.com/2014/12/dont-abandon-a-marketing-channel-too-soon-refine-your-message-first/

======
striking
Should be tagged "Show HN" just like all of the rest of the posts by this user

(For the poster: There's a reason you've only earned 24 karma since your first
post 550 days ago, it looks like you're advertising. Try maintaining a real
account that really comments and votes on other people's articles and maybe
people will vote you up. HN is a community, not a billboard.)

